# [SOLVED] C compiler cannot create executables-sandbox-2.6-r1

## csl

Pierwszy post na forum wiec witam wszystkich.

Przepraszam za brak polskich znakow.

Po zmianie gcc z 4.6.3 na 4.7.3 przy emerge system wywala sie przy kompilowaniu sandboxa.

config.log:

```

It was created by sandbox configure 2.6, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.69.  Invocation command line was

  $ ../sandbox-2.6//configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = tux

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 3.10.17-gentoo

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #2 SMP Sun Nov 3 20:04:20 GMT 2013

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2640: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2708: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2719: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2769: result: yes

configure:2910: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2949: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2962: checking for gawk

configure:2978: found /usr/bin/gawk

configure:2989: result: gawk

configure:3000: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:3022: result: yes

configure:3051: checking whether make supports nested variables

configure:3068: result: yes

configure:3152: checking whether make supports nested variables

configure:3169: result: yes

configure:3197: checking environment state

PVR=2.6-r1

PORTAGE_FEATURES=assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH=bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}"

KEYWORDS=alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k ~mips ppc ppc64 s390 sh sparc x86 ~sparc-fbsd -x86-fbsd

A=sandbox-2.6.tar.xz

LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

KDE_MULTIHEAD=false

ALSA_CARDS=

DM_CONTROL=/var/run/xdmctl

XTABLES_ADDONS=quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account

PORTAGE_IPC_DAEMON=1

D=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/image/

LIBDIR_x32=libx32

SLOT=0

SANDBOX_WRITE=:/dev/console:/dev/fd:/dev/full:/dev/null:/dev/pts/:/dev/pty:/dev/shm:/dev/tts:/dev/tty:/dev/vc/:/dev/zero:/proc/self/fd:/tmp/:/usr/lib32/cf:/usr/lib32/conftest:/usr/lib64/cf:/usr/lib64/conftest:/usr/lib/cf:/usr/lib/conftest:/usr/tmp/cf:/usr/tmp/conftest:/var/tmp:/var/tmp/:/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/homedir/.bash_history

SANDBOX_LIB=libsandbox.so

ELIBC=glibc

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd=lib32

LINGUAS=pl

TERM=xterm

SHELL=/bin/sh

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=

__abi_saved_CBUILD=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

__DEFAULT_ABI_SAVED=true

KERNEL=linux

KV=3.10.17-gentoo

LIBDIR_o32=lib

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=7bebcf254a69ca9cae1ac2475272a782-1383550812.952370-963468951

XDM_MANAGED=method=classic

TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/temp

CATEGORY=sys-apps

GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/csl/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/csl/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0

CPPFLAGS=

FILESDIR=/usr/portage/sys-apps/sandbox/files

LD_PRELOAD=libsandbox.so

_E_DOCDESTTREE_=

EXEOPTIONS=-m0755

EBUILD_MASTER_PID=1366

ABI=x86

GS_LIB=/home/csl/.fonts

GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/csl/.gtkrc:/home/csl/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc

WINDOWID=31457284

ACCEPT_LICENSE=GPL-2

DESTTREE=/usr

SANDBOX_DEBUG=0

LIBDIR_x86=lib32

DUALCASE=1

DEFINED_PHASES= compile install postinst preinst test unpack

LIBDIR_ppc64=lib64

LC_ALL=C

SANDBOX_PREDICT=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/homedir:/dev/crypto:/var/cache/fontconfig

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT=/

SANDBOX_PID=1185

KDE_FULL_SESSION=true

PROVIDE=

P=sandbox-2.6

ECLASSDIR=/usr/portage/eclass

_E_EXEDESTTREE_=

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH=alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt

USE=abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST=ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH=/usr/lib64/portage/pym

PYTHON_TARGETS=

AA=sandbox-2.6.tar.xz

LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:

TEMP=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/temp

CHOST_x86=i686-pc-linux-gnu

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so

S=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/sandbox-2.6

WORKDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work

T=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/temp

LDFLAGS_amd64=-m elf_x86_64

MULTIOSDIRS=../lib64

PROFILE_PATHS=/usr/portage/profiles/base

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/base

/usr/portage/profiles/features/multilib

/usr/portage/profiles/features/multilib/lib32

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/amd64

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64

/usr/portage/profiles/releases

/usr/portage/profiles/eapi-5-files

/usr/portage/profiles/releases/13.0

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0

/usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH=/usr/lib64/portage/bin

CFLAGS_x32=-mx32

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES=ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND

SANDBOX_DENY=

__abi_saved_PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

EAPI=0

SANDBOX_BASHRC=/usr/share/sandbox/sandbox.bashrc

GRUB_PLATFORMS=

LDFLAGS_x32=-m elf32_x86_64

CXXFLAGS=-O2 -pipe

MAKEOPTS=-j5

RESTRICT=

SESSION_MANAGER=local/tux:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2302,unix/tux:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2302

COLUMNS=80

PORTAGE_REPO_NAME=gentoo

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

VIDEO_CARDS=

PORTAGE_BASHRC=/etc/portage/bashrc

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND=bzip2

PM_EBUILD_HOOK_DIR=/etc/portage/env

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET=

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg

PORTAGE_BUILDDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1

CAMERAS=ptp2

INPUT_DEVICES=synaptics uvdev

LIBDIR_default=lib

PATH=/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3

ABI_X86=64

DESKTOP_SESSION=default

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY=64-bit.*shared object

LC_MESSAGES=C

SANDBOX_ACTIVE=armedandready

FCFLAGS=-O2 -pipe

NETBEANS=apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml

CCACHE_DISABLE=1

LD=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld -m elf_i386

PWD=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/build-x86

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES=[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters = 

priority = -1000

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync2.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

ECLASS_DEPTH=0

CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu

PR=r1

PORTAGE_PYTHON=/usr/bin/python3.2

EDITOR=/bin/nano

PORTAGE_ACTUAL_DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

SANDBOX_ON=1

CHOST_default=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH=bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}"

LANG=pl_PL.utf8

PORTAGE_INST_GID=0

KDE_SESSION_UID=1000

KERNEL_ABI=amd64

PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=/usr/lib32/pkgconfig

GSETTINGS_BACKEND=gconf

PV=2.6

SANDBOX_LOG=/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-1346.log

LIBDIR_sparc64=lib64

MULTILIB_ABIS=amd64 x86

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster

EBUILD_PHASE=compile

PORTAGE_IUSE=^(3dfx|abi\_mips\_.*|abi\_mips\_n32|abi\_mips\_n64|abi\_mips\_o32|abi\_x86\_64|abi\_x86\_x32|adabas|alpha|alsa\_cards\_aoa|alsa\_cards\_aoa\-fabric\-layout|alsa\_cards\_aoa\-onyx|alsa\_cards\_aoa\-soundbus|alsa\_cards\_aoa\-soundbus\-i2s|alsa\_cards\_aoa\-tas|alsa\_cards\_aoa\-toonie|alsa\_cards\_armaaci|alsa\_cards\_at91\-soc|alsa\_cards\_at91\-soc\-eti\-b1\-wm8731|alsa\_cards\_au1x00|alsa\_cards\_cs5535audio|alsa\_cards\_harmony|alsa\_cards\_powermac|alsa\_cards\_pxa2xx\-i2sound|alsa\_cards\_pxa2xx\-soc|alsa\_cards\_pxa2xx\-soc\-corgi|alsa\_cards\_pxa2xx\-soc\-poodle|alsa\_cards\_pxa2xx\-soc\-spitz|alsa\_cards\_pxa2xx\-soc\-tosa|alsa\_cards\_sa11xx\-uda1341ts|alsa\_cards\_sun\-amd7930|alsa\_cards\_sun\-cs4231|alsa\_cards\_sun\-dbri|altivec|amd64|amd64\-fbsd|amd64\-linux|aqua|arm|arm\-linux|ayatana|birdstep|bootstrap|build|capslib|cmucl|coreaudio|crosscompile\_opts\_.*|dbmaker|drac|elibc\_AIX|elibc\_Darwin|elibc\_DragonFly|elibc\_FreeBSD|elibc\_HPUX|elibc\_Interix|elibc\_NetBSD|elibc\_OpenBSD|elibc\_SunOS|elibc\_.*|elibc\_glibc|elibc\_mintlib|elibc\_musl|elibc\_uclibc|empress|empress\-bcs|esoob|fdftk|filepro|firebird|fixed\-point|frontbase|gamess|gcc64|gcl|gluon|gulm|hppa|hppa\-hpux|ia64|ia64\-hpux|ia64\-linux|ibm|informix|ingres|iwmmxt|kernel\_AIX|kernel\_Darwin|kernel\_FreeBSD|kernel\_HPUX|kernel\_Interix|kernel\_NetBSD|kernel\_OpenBSD|kernel\_SunOS|kernel\_.*|kernel\_freemint|kernel\_linux|kqueue|lcd\_devices\_svga|loongson2f|m68k|m68k\-mint|macbook|mips|multilib|n32|n64|neon|openrc\-force|osp|packagekit|pam\_console|pbbuttonsd|pfpro|php\_targets\_php5\-2|ppc|ppc64|ppc64\-linux|ppc\-aix|ppc\-macos|ppc\-openbsd|ppcsha1|prefix|prelude|ps3|psyco|pvm|python\_single\_target\_jython3\_1|python\_single\_target\_pypy2\_0|python\_single\_target\_python3\_3|python\_targets\_jython3\_1|python\_targets\_pypy2\_0|python\_targets\_python3\_3|python\_targets\_python3\_4|qt5|ruby\_targets\_ree18|s390|selinux|sh|solid|sparc|sparc64\-freebsd|sparc64\-solaris|sparc\-fbsd|sparc\-solaris|svga|sybase|sybase\-ct|tcc|test|uclibc|ultra1|userland\_BSD|userland\_GNU|userland\_.*|video\_cards\_exynos|video\_cards\_freedreno|video\_cards\_geode|video\_cards\_i740|video\_cards\_impact|video\_cards\_newport|video\_cards\_nsc|video\_cards\_omap|video\_cards\_omapfb|video\_cards\_sunbw2|video\_cards\_suncg14|video\_cards\_suncg3|video\_cards\_suncg6|video\_cards\_sunffb|video\_cards\_sunleo|video\_cards\_suntcx|video\_cards\_voodoo|video\_cards\_xgi|vidix|vis|wayland|x64\-freebsd|x64\-macos|x64\-openbsd|x64\-solaris|x86|x86\-cygwin|x86\-fbsd|x86\-freebsd|x86\-interix|x86\-linux|x86\-macos|x86\-netbsd|x86\-openbsd|x86\-solaris|x86\-winnt|yellownet)$

PKGUSE=

PORTAGE_GID=250

XARGS=xargs -r

LIBDIR_n64=lib64

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS=/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib

PROPERTIES=

CCASFLAGS=

PORTAGE_COLORMAP=GOOD=$''

WARN=$''

BAD=$''

HILITE=$''

BRACKET=$''

NORMAL=$''

ROOT=/

INSDESTTREE=

LIBDIR_s390x=lib64

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE=security.* system.nfs4_acl

LIBOPTIONS=-m0644

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=1

SYMLINK_LIB=yes

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED=ARCH

PORTAGE_INST_UID=0

USERLAND=GNU

BUILD_PREFIX=/var/tmp/portage

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd=lib64

LIBDIR_sparc32=lib32

PHP_TARGETS=

RUBY_TARGETS=

CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32

SANDBOX_READ=/:/var/tmp

MOPREFIX=sandbox

DEFAULT_ABI=amd64

SHLVL=3

PORTAGE_RESTRICT=

HOME=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/homedir

LANGUAGE=C

SANDBOX_DEBUG_LOG=/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-debug-1346.log

APACHE2_MODULES=authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias

INHERITED= multilib toolchain-funcs user eutils flag-o-matic unpacker multiprocessing

KDE_SESSION_VERSION=4

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT=(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)

LIBDIR_amd64=lib64

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS=presenter-console presenter-minimizer

CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe

LIBDIR_s390=lib32

XCURSOR_THEME=Oxygen_White

DIROPTIONS=-m0755

LICENSE=GPL-2

PKG_LOGDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/temp/logging

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES=css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png

PORTAGE_LOG_FILE=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/temp/build.log

SANDBOX_VERBOSE=1

LDFLAGS_x86=-m elf_i386

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND=BSD GNU

LOGNAME=root

LESS=-R -M --shift 5

TMP=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/temp

CFLAGS_x86=-m32

CHOST_amd64=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

GCC_SPECS=

as_nl=

ROOTPATH=/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3

CFLAGS_amd64=-m64

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-hdQxZBACrF,guid=11608a69f6759249d7afd47c52774f5d

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION=libreoffice

XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share

CONF_PREFIX=/usr

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib64/portage/pym

PF=sandbox-2.6-r1

EBUILD=/usr/portage/sys-apps/sandbox/sandbox-2.6-r1.ebuild

LESSOPEN=|lesspipe %s

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR=/var/cache/edb/dep

CALLIGRA_FEATURES=kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author

CHOST_x32=x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/share/pkgconfig

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER=1

ARCH=amd64

LIBDIR_ppc=lib32

RDEPEND=

PKG_TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/._unmerge_

PORTAGE_SIGPIPE_STATUS=141

WINDOWPATH=7

DISPLAY=:0.0

PORTAGE_DEBUG=0

NOCOLOR=no

CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

PORTAGE_BUILD_USER=portage

PORTAGE_BUILD_GROUP=portage

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE=0700

OPENGL_PROFILE=xorg-x11

QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins:/home/csl/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/

RUBYOPT=-rauto_gem

USE_EXPAND=ABI_MIPS ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS

IUSE_IMPLICIT=prefix

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE

XSESSION=xfce4

__abi_saved_CHOST=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

FEATURES=assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync

DISTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/distdir

CBUILD=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LCD_DEVICES=

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC=AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt

ECONF_SOURCE=../sandbox-2.6/

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

EMERGE_FROM=ebuild

PN=sandbox

INSOPTIONS=-m0644

BOOTSTRAP_USE=cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib

CTARGET_default=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

GPSD_PROTOCOLS=ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx

LIBDIR_n32=lib32

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT=ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND

COLORTERM=Terminal

XAUTHORITY=/root/.xauthyAtGqn

COLLECTD_PLUGINS=df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog

FFLAGS=-O2 -pipe

OPENCL_PROFILE=nvidia

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL=AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt

_=/usr/bin/env

configure:3200: result: ok

configure:3211: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3238: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

configure:3507: checking for C compiler version

configure:3516: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.3, pie-0.5.5) 4.7.3

Copyright (C) 2012 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3527: $? = 0

configure:3516: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/lto-wrapper

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-cloog --without-ppl --disable-lto --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --enable-obsolete --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --with-multilib-list=m64 --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/python --enable-checking=release --disable-libgcj --enable-libstdcxx-time --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-targets=all --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.3, pie-0.5.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.3, pie-0.5.5) 

configure:3527: $? = 0

configure:3516: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-V'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3527: $? = 1

configure:3516: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -qversion >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-qversion'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3527: $? = 1

configure:3547: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3569: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/libgcc_s.so when searching for -lgcc_s

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/../lib64/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/../lib64/libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/libgcc_s.so when searching for -lgcc_s

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:3573: $? = 1

configure:3611: result: no

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "sandbox"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "sandbox"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.6"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "sandbox 2.6"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "sandbox@gentoo.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL ""

| #define PACKAGE "sandbox"

| #define VERSION "2.6"

| #define SANDBOX_CONFIGURE_OPTS "--prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu 'CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' CPPFLAGS="

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:3616: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/build-x86':

configure:3618: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=set

ac_cv_env_CC_value='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32'

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32'

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

am_cv_make_support_nested_variables=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/sandbox-2.6/missing --run aclocal-1.11'

ALLOCA=''

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='$${TAR-tar}'

AM_BACKSLASH='\'

AM_DEFAULT_V='$(AM_DEFAULT_VERBOSITY)'

AM_DEFAULT_VERBOSITY='0'

AM_V='$(V)'

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/sandbox-2.6/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/sandbox-2.6/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOM4TE=''

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/sandbox-2.6/missing --run automake-1.11'

AWK='gawk'

CC='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -pipe'

CFLAG_EXCEPTIONS=''

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

DLLTOOL=''

DSYMUTIL=''

DUMPBIN=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

FGREP=''

GREP=''

HAVE_LIBSIGSEGV_FALSE=''

HAVE_LIBSIGSEGV_TRUE=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

LD='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld -m elf_i386'

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

LDFLAG_VER=''

LIBC_PATH=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LIPO=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/sandbox-2.6/missing --run makeinfo'

MANIFEST_TOOL=''

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

NM=''

NMEDIT=''

OBJDUMP=''

OBJEXT=''

OTOOL64=''

OTOOL=''

PACKAGE='sandbox'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='sandbox@gentoo.org'

PACKAGE_NAME='sandbox'

PACKAGE_STRING='sandbox 2.6'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='sandbox'

PACKAGE_URL=''

PACKAGE_VERSION='2.6'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

READELF=''

SANDBOX_DEFINES=''

SB_SCHIZO_FALSE=''

SB_SCHIZO_SETTINGS=''

SB_SCHIZO_TRUE=''

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

VERSION='2.6'

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_DUMPBIN=''

am__EXEEXT_FALSE=''

am__EXEEXT_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=' -I$(srcdir)'

am__leading_dot='.'

am__nodep=''

am__quote=''

am__tar='$${TAR-tar} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='$${TAR-tar} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1/work/sandbox-2.6/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib32'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

/* confdefs.h */

#define PACKAGE_NAME "sandbox"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "sandbox"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.6"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "sandbox 2.6"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "sandbox@gentoo.org"

#define PACKAGE_URL ""

#define PACKAGE "sandbox"

#define VERSION "2.6"

#define SANDBOX_CONFIGURE_OPTS "--prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu 'CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' CPPFLAGS="

configure: exit 77

```

emerge --info '=sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1'

```

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3210M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3912244 total,   1103488 free

KiB Swap:    7815584 total,   7815584 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 Nov 2013 16:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X \ a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cvs cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gzip hal handbook hddtemp iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde keymap lcms ldap libnotify mad mime mmx mng modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline ruby sdl session slang sound spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg symlink syslog tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwidgets x264 xcb xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics uvdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1 was built with the following:

USE="(-multilib)" ABI_X86="64"

```

emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1'

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1  USE="(multilib*)"

```

/etc/portage/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox tez nic nie daje.

grep IA32 /usr/src/linux/.config 

```

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

```

revdep-rebuild niczego nie emerguje, dodam tez ze nie moge przekompilowac gcc i glibc.

Jakies pomysly? Zgory dzieki za pomoc.

--EDIT

Rozwiazanie: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7432910.html#7432910

----------

## diablo465

exactly the same problem. do you have any updates?

----------

## sebas86

Być może po prostu masz wybraną starą wersję GCC. Po aktualizacji do nowszej wersji przypadkiem nie zrobiłeś depcleana?

Sprawdź 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 To polecenie wypisze wszystkie dostępne wersje kompilatora, także dla różnych platform jeśli masz. Przy pomocy gcc-config możesz też ustawić wersję GCC, która ma być używana domyślnie.

----------

